# passat 2019-tire kingdom refused to do oil change



## hanman1384 (Jun 18, 2019)

So tire kingdom told me that since the passat 2019 comes with a plastic oil plug and pan that they wouldn't be able to do the oil change? The service guy stated that he didn't want to break it. Has anyone come across this? I found someone local that is honestly probably better and stated it shouldn't be a problem. I'm going to see him later today. 

Also would Mobile 1 be a good oil to use? New time Passat owner. 2019 passat wolfsburg 9800 miles. Unfortunately the VW dealership i got it from doesn't offer complimentary oil changes


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

What engine does this Passat have? 

If it's the 2.0T it requires VW 508 spec oil, which is a 0w-20 and Mobil 1 doesn't have one easily available in the US. There are three that I know of: Castrol VW 508, Liqui-Moly VW 508 or Motul VW 508. The latter two are wicked expensive. ECS has a kit for $72 for the oil, filter and drain plug. That is less than just the oil for the other brands. 

If you have the 3.6L V6, then you would need a VW502 which I would recommend Castrol EDGE 0w-40 since it is PAO based vs Mobil 1 which is GTL. I tried Mobil 1 but it sheared down to a w30 after 5000 miles just the like factory Castrol EDGE 5w-40 did. The 0w-40 is a much better oil. I'd like to get to 10000 miles per oil change and this should do it. If not, I will try Motul X-cess 5w-40 which is 100% synthetic but about $20 more per oil change than the Castrol.

PS: Being GTL doesn't make an oil bad, but Mobil 1 seems to have gone down in quality over the years and this version seems to shear easily.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

You may want to use a VW approved oil correct for your particular engine. Yes the Germans make an oil change a science project. Here is the latest* APPROVED OIL LIST* I could find quick.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Good God don't take a VW to a place like that. Yes...replaceable plastic plug. Needs oil meeting VW approval. If you're paying for a change use the dealer or an indy euro shop.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Trust me.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-L-5W-30-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qt/495194903


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

or

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MSQ6TP2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Stare-of-the-art formulation for DI.


----------

